# 48th Highlanders of Canada Journey to World War II 1939 - 1940 Dileas Gu Brath



## OperationPictureMe (20 Aug 2010)

In honour of the men who served with the 48th Highlanders of Canada during World War 2 we present their photographic journey from Toronto to England in the fall of 1939 and the spring of 1940. Their heroic contribution in France (1940), Sicily and Italy (1943-44) and finally the liberation of Apeldoorn in 1945 will live on in our memories and in the displays at the 48th Highlanders Regimental Museum at 73 Simcoe St Toronto, Ontario.

We remain to them, Dileas Gu Brath, (Faithful Forever).


Here is a link to a YouTube video titled - 48th Highlanders of Canada Journey to World War II 1939 - 1940 Dileas Gu Brath

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FetIxL1leCQ


----------

